# For sale: Shimano Nasci 4000 Mint



## Ronn (Feb 22, 2011)

Up for sale is a Mint Shimano Nasci 4000. Condition is Mint. Used once no scratch and cone with suffic 15lbs braid line. $75 shipped. Come with box and warranty. Thanks.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Ronn said:


> Up for sale is a Mint Shimano Nasci 4000. Condition is Mint. Used once no scratch and cone with suffic 15lbs braid line. $75 shipped. Come with box and warranty. Thanks.


That's a good deal. I have the 2500 and love mine.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

will you accept a pc?


----------

